# Oregon Fire Departments??



## cactusmedic (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys... just curious about the hiring process for Oregon fire departments. Particularly in the Portland area. (Portland Fire, Tualatin Valley Fire, Clackamas County Fire, etc.) Coming from CA the hiring process is extremely competitive, there are many guys who spend years trying to get picked up.

Just wondering if it was the same out there. Also, what are the reputations of these departments? Which department is everyone trying to get on with. Which department has a big reputation for busting their probies? Whats a good smaller department to start with?? ....ETC ETC

Any help from anyone who works in the surrounding areas is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Level1pedstech (Nov 7, 2010)

You might want to check out firehouse.com. They have plenty of information as well as forums that focus on specific states. I know there are active threads on Portland fire as well as TVFR and other WA/OR departments in the hiring and employment thread. 

 I know Portland is in the process of putting together a list from the test they had earlier this year. Probably wont see another Portland test for at least two years.  Seattle is in the open application period until the middle of January you should seriously consider putting Seattle on your wish list if your looking to live anywhere that's within a long commute from the Puget Sound area. Portland to Seattle is 2.5 to 3 hours give or take 30 minutes. I know there are guys that commute from all areas of the Northwest to work for Seattle Fire. TVFR should have a test this spring. Clackamas Dist 1 just picked up a few FF/EMT-P's but I think it was all lateral this time around. There are several other departments but that a good short list. 

 You also may want to seriously consider paying a visit to firecareers.com they have a subscription service that will notify you of upcoming tests anywhere in the country. At around ten bucks a month its pretty cheap and if you consider how much time you will save not having to scour the web looking for departments that are testing its even more of a bargain.

 Another good resource is publicsafetytesting.com,they are a company that contracts with public service agencies to administer written and physical agility tests. You can test for multiple agencies at one time,if you look at the time and money you save not having to travel to multiple places to test this is also a really good bargain. The secret here is to be able to score well above the  required passing score of 70% that most of the agencies want to be a competitive candidate. I hear a 95%+ is what you would be needing to make it on the list of most of their agencies. Its not a hard test but the psych portion can trip you up.

 You seem to have a grasp of how hard it is to get hired these days. The market up here is tough like every place else but there are always jobs for well qualified candidates and that wont change. Like I said if I were you I would be all over the Seattle test, they are probably in the top five departments in the country to work for but their hiring process can be long and stressful. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 7, 2010)

Clackamas- when i was talking to one of the BC last month, rumor has it they wont be opening hiring tell 2012 for Fire Medics only.  I do not see any Basics or I being hired any time soon for Full time.  They do have a volunteer section.  Best idea is to go there website for current opening and also to submit an contact card.

TVFR- Very hard to get on just like Clackamas.  Rumor has it, they will be contacting potentional recruits in January and opening a test shortly after that.  Also Rumor only they will be hiring Entry Level (Basics and Medics).  

I am unsure on Portland. 

If you have any questions regarding TVFR or Clackamas, Please PM me.  I have family and friends with both departments.


----------



## cactusmedic (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the info... Yeah, I figured the hiring process was just as tough and competetive as it was back in CA. I'm really interested in TVFR, Clackamas and Portland Fire.. I've already been placed on their hiring contact list. 

I wouldn't mind starting out with a smaller department out there either and work my way up. I'm just really impressed with a handful of departments out there. They seem passionate and goal driven. Its nice to hear firefighters who work with big reputable departments talk about how excited and fortunate they were when they got hired, instead of hearing all about how bad *** they are. It's kind of nice to know we still have some humble fireman out there somewhere.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 10, 2010)

greshum fire I believe is etting ready to hire


----------



## cactusmedic (Nov 10, 2010)

EMT11KDL - Just wondering... would you happen to know what the general opinion about out of state medics coming in to apply for some your departments out there in Oregon. I know out here they tend to have a hard time because you have part-time guys who have been trying to get picked up full-time and when an "out-of-stater" comes in and swoops in on the job... it gives a lot of guys heartburn. You happen to know anything about that??


----------



## cactusmedic (Nov 10, 2010)

Gresham Fire is another dept I'm looking at.. they seem to be a pretty good department.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 10, 2010)

with what I remember, tvfr and clackamas don't hire directly from there part time crew. There part time has to test for the fll time slot but they get bonus points on top of there test. 

if you do get hired on, you have to remember that no matter what expirence or what you have seen you are the new guy on the crew and you have to prove ursef to them.  If you don't bring it up and start bragging abot what you have seen, you will be fine and there shouldn't be a problem. The problem I see, and it's jst not oregon, is when the new guy starts taking himself up.  

hope that answered ur qestion


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.ci.oswego.or.us/fire/
http://www.tvfr.com/
http://www.clackamasfire.com/
http://www.portlandonline.com/fire/
http://www.cityofsalem.net/departments/fire/Pages/default.aspx
http://greshamoregon.gov/city/city-departments/fire-and-ems/
http://www.cityofvancouver.us/fire.asp

I believe those are all the departments in the portland area that are paid.  There could be a few more that I am missing but I do not believe there is.


----------



## cactusmedic (Nov 11, 2010)

EMT11KDL - Thanks a lot. That was extremely helpful.


----------

